# Holy hell, wildest GT I've ever seen



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I never imagined them getting a hump like that. Not sure what's going on with the body though, if it's just distorted by the fish's position or what but DAMN, whoever's fish that is should definately start breeding em.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow, that hump is f*cking big. Its like the size of a midas hump.

That's some sweet-ass gt.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

wow! that hump is huge


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

he is a mega beast! I want him!!!!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

that thing is crazy looking


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow, i know they get a hump but i didnt know it would get that big!

i kinda hope myn isnt a male cuz i dont want that, looks a lil ugly IMO


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that is a big hump, do you have any other pictuers of the

whole tank? id like to know what kind of tank mates its got?

seems like males get bigger humps in tank with other, its seems

like a dominence thing


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Gotta love wild male gold saums


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Wow


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

pretty ugly lookin IMO


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

GTs are my favourite cichlid! That is a mega-hump


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

nice GT!!
there is a GT at my lfs that looks about 2-3" smaller than that one and it also has quite a large hump... if only i had the tank space, or the space full stop, even if i got another tank there is nowhere i can put it...


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

he's beautiful







the colours are great


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

I believe that is a royal crown green terror. They grow a little bigger than the normal ones.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

love that fish look,s real cool


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

Maybe it's got a big hump but IMO it's unhealthy as sh*t. That thing needs to be fed more and...god I mean it's colors are good but that is an ugly fish.


----------

